# Southwire tools



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ampere said:


> Southwire is known for their copper wire, but recently got into the tool end. How many of you are using Southwire hand tools? I bought a hot stick and was impressed with the construction and performance of that, then bought a stripper, it's also impressive in stainless steel.
> 
> It looks like Southwire brought their 'A' game to the hand tool end of things. I'm impressed so far.


The strippers are decent, the rest is Junk at premium prices.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

Screwdrivers are junk, broke both of them in a couple of weeks. For the most part, I like my meter. My favorite was my tick tracer because I didn't have to remember to turn it on, and it had a small flashlight on it

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Overpriced Chinese junk.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Southwire is insulting you by even putting those on the market and anybody that buys them is a fool. They are literally chinese knockoffs of american made tools and are sold at equal or greater prices than the american made ones.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How long have you been working for southwire? Their tools are junk. Period.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lowes has Southwire.

Home Depot has Commercial Electric. 

They are both low quality tool lines designed for the home owner who doesn't know any better. The only difference is that at least the CE stuff is priced appropriately, cheap junk for a low price. The Southwire stuff is priced way too high. They want professional grade prices for amateur grade tools. No thanks.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Southwire appears to be growing their tool offering through acquisition. They might end up selling some good stuff but I would really have a hard time buying tools from a wire manufacturer.

Can you imagine Knipex cable and Fluke light fixtures?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Ampere said:


> Southwire is known for their copper wire, but recently got into the tool end. How many of you are using Southwire hand tools? I bought a hot stick and was impressed with the construction and performance of that, then bought a stripper, it's also impressive in stainless steel.
> 
> It looks like Southwire brought their 'A' game to the hand tool end of things. I'm impressed so far.


Southwire makes hot sticks?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Southwire makes hot sticks?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks about right. Right color too, $hit brown :laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I predicted that Southwire tools would be a complete failure and would be on clearance within a year. I hope it's on track to come true.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Ampere said:


> It looks like Southwire brought their 'A' game to the hand tool end of things. I'm impressed so far.


Is this your audition for Last Comic Standing?


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen a few guys with their really cheap ratcheting cable cutter. Don't know how they'll hold up though...


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

JBC1 said:


> I've seen a few guys with their really cheap ratcheting cable cutter. Don't know how they'll hold up though...


It depends on how it's used. Should be able to cut cigars for a few months.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Is this your audition for Last Comic Standing?


I can only speak from my personal experience. The strippers and hot stick are excellent.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought the regular flat screw driver and its ok at best. Rubber is starting to wear out already and the tip didn't last too long. But in fairness I paid like $9 for it si maybe the quality was to be expected.


----------



## beamerball (Dec 21, 2012)

Kleins are 9 bucks as well and hold up a lot longer


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

yea im still in Kleins camp but i believe Milwaukee is bringing things to the table w their stripper/needlenose combo (locking mechanism is lacking tho).. Southwires strippers probably fit better cause they know to what degree they shave the wire.


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

theJcK said:


> yea im still in Kleins camp but i believe Milwaukee is bringing things to the table w their stripper/needlenose combo (locking mechanism is lacking tho).. Southwires strippers probably fit better cause they know to what degree they shave the wire.


Tried the needlenose and stripper combo and thought it didnt do either job very well.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

fistofbolts said:


> Tried the needlenose and stripper combo and thought it didnt do either job very well.


i like the Klein strippers (fat, curved handles) #12-6 awg but the 12 slot seemed too big.. had to strip at an angle to work. maybe bad pair. the Milwaukees seem sharp, beefier and ream pipe. they could be a little longer.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought a pair of their lineman pliers for around $25 after losing 3 pairs of Kleins in a week ( wave goodbye to $140 ). They work, take a pounding - cut decently - handles have held up...they have some ribs on the outer portion of the jaw which works in a pinch as a file ( like using some threaded rod for example ). 

Are they better than my $45 Kleins? No, probably not. But the bright red handles are easier to find and they are way better than any Ideal, Greenlee or Buchanan linesman pliers I have tried.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

theJcK said:


> i like the Klein strippers (fat, curved handles) #12-6 awg but the 12 slot seemed too big.. had to strip at an angle to work. maybe bad pair. the Milwaukees seem sharp, beefier and ream pipe. they could be a little longer.


I used to have the same problem. Then I went to the supply house and bought a pair of Ideal Reflex T-Strippers, took the spring off, and have been in bliss every since. Though I do still need to drill out the rivet and ditch that f*(#*$#@$(*&@#$ lock.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I used to have the same problem. Then I went to the supply house and bought a pair of Ideal Reflex T-Strippers, took the spring off, and have been in bliss every since. Though I do still need to drill out the rivet and ditch that f*(#*$#@$(*&@#$ lock.


I took a pair of needle nose and just prayed back and forth till it snapped off


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I'm ready tempted to try the installation pliers


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

99cents said:


> Southwire appears to be growing their tool offering through acquisition. They might end up selling some good stuff but I would really have a hard time buying tools from a wire manufacturer.
> 
> Can you imagine Knipex cable and Fluke light fixtures?


How about Lithonia screwdrivers or Pass & Seymour electrical meters? Milwaukee EMT and fittings? 

There's no rule that materials manufacturers and tool manufacturers can't be both. Thomas & Betts crimp tool? oh wait..


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Seems like majority are not very good quality when they jump over into tools though. Even the jump from tool to meter... Those Klein meters feel like a toy.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

They make the best electrical tools available.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> They make the best electrical tools available "at lowes".


That's better.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lowes in Canada still sells Knipex. They're cheaper than the Greenlee pliers in the same aisle  .


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought some side cutters and proceeded let someone else use them first!

I then when on in the followings weeks to find to two old pairs of kliens!

I don't know....


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

EBFD6 said:


> Lowes has Southwire.
> 
> Home Depot has Commercial Electric.
> 
> They are both low quality tool lines designed for the home owner who doesn't know any better. The only difference is that at least the CE stuff is priced appropriately, cheap junk for a low price. The Southwire stuff is priced way too high. They want professional grade prices for amateur grade tools. No thanks.


This sums it up nicely. Lowe's clearly has no interest in catering to electrical professionals, in both materials and tools. I can't blame them for taking the easy money. I have to wonder whether Lowe's courted Southwire, or if Southwire brought the idea up to Lowe's. Maybe Southwire noticed lots of Lowe's stopped carrying "pro" materials such as unistrut, and bigger EMT/Rigid, but were still stocking expensive Greenlee and Knipex tools.

Never tried the Southwire tools myself, but it seemed like a way to push Kobalt quality tools for Klein prices.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

One of my supply houses carries the south wire tools. I guess if I was in a pinch and need something now and wanted to spend a little less than Klein I would go with them. My only I gripe with them is that all of the their pliers have journeyman type handles. I've got smaller hands and they're too big for me.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> I took a pair of needle nose and just prayed back and forth till it snapped off


I've been praying for days and the lock is still on there. Maybe I need more faith?


----------



## carlschuerman (Jul 10, 2014)

I picked up all the basics from Lowe's a couple months back for a new employee. He loves 'em.

Myself, I can see 'em wearing out quick though. He'll be needing some new tools soon. They just don't last.

And for that, I can't ever see myself giving that much for them.

Greenlee is my preferred choice.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Ampere said:


> Southwire is known for their copper wire, but recently got into the tool end. How many of you are using Southwire hand tools? I bought a hot stick and was impressed with the construction and performance of that, then bought a stripper, it's also impressive in stainless steel.
> 
> It looks like Southwire brought their 'A' game to the hand tool end of things. I'm impressed so far.










Srsly. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> They make the best electrical tools available.







Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------

